# Phasmids



## ellroy (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi,

Any of ouy mantis folk also keep stick insects? If so, what species??

Alan


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 16, 2005)

Howdy, yeah got a few. E.tiaratum, C.briareus, E.calcarata, B.samarensis and a Pharnacia sp.

Yaself?

Dave


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2005)

well, I did have 25 species a few months ago...had a huge collection. But, I kinda cut down. I now have phyllium sp, ET's, heterops and a few carausius.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Sep 16, 2005)

No not at the mo....kept some Australians in the past. Got any faves? I do like the big chunky ones like the jungle nymphs


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2005)

fave is for surte the jungle nymphs  Although..one of my fems just died unfort  I think she was a tad past it...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Sep 16, 2005)

phyllium sp. and pink wings (forgot latin name)


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 16, 2005)

I did have a pair of jungle nymphs but sold them, still got plenty of eggs here waiting to hatch though. My favs in current group are the Ctenomorphodes briareus. Nice and big, but also have good little defensive strategies that make you jump now and then...


----------



## ellroy (Sep 19, 2005)

What do they do Dave?


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 19, 2005)

Apart from the 'standard' wing displays, when large-adult, particularly the females, they will strike at you with their front legs, quite mantis-like in a way. It's convincing enough sometimes to make you leave them alone, can start to hurt a wee bit after a while of being punched.

Dave


----------



## Ian (Sep 19, 2005)

I would try jungle nymphs breeding and hatching the eggs, but I would have probably have left home by the time they hatch, lol

Cheers,

Ian


----------

